# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Xu hướng máy ảnh, máy quay nhỏ gọn, đa năng

## bongdacc

các máy ảnh được công bố tại triển lãm ces 2012 hầu như đều tích hợp wi-fi, thiết kế nhỏ gọn, ống kính zoom lớn và mạnh mẽ nhưng đáng tiền. 

*tích hợp kết nối wi-fi

*

tại ces các năm trước, cũng có một số máy ảnh có tích hợp kết nối wi-fi, nhưng ces 2012 chứng kiến sự ra mắt của khá nhiều dòng máy loại này. nhiều hãng máy ảnh tên tuổi đang cố gắng thu hẹp khoảng cách bằng cách tích hợp tính năng kết nối không dây vào máy ảnh của họ, cũng như the nhiều khả năng điều khiển quang học và hình ảnh hơn. tại ces 2012, samsung đã tích cực ra mắt nhiều máy ảnh có kết nối không dây, với các tùy chọn như model wb850f zoom quang 21x, wb150f zoom quang 18x và st200f zoom quang 10x . các model máy ảnh số này đều cung cấp khả năng tải ảnh trực tiếp và tùy chọn đồng bộ với smartphone android để chia sẻ ảnh.


kodak easyshare m750.


một tùy chọn giá rẻ hơn là model easyshare m750 zoom quang 5x của hãng kodak, cũng có tính năng tải ảnh trực tiếp đến các trang web chia sẻ cùng khả năng đồng bộ với các thiết bị android, ios và blackberry.


samsung qf20.



wi-fi cũng là một xu hướng phổ biến trong nhiều dòng máy quay số độ phân giải cao mới, và ngày càng có nhiều hãng đã tích hợp khả năng chia sẻ không dây vào sản phẩm mới của họ trong năm 2012. dòng máy quay vixia của canon có đến 4 model mới tích hợp wi-fi là vixia hf m52, hf m50, hf r32 và hf r30.


các model này có tính năng tải ảnh trực tiếp lên facebook và youtube, cũng như khả năng đồng bộ với các thiết bị ios qua một ứng dụng miễn phí. samsung cũng cung cấp tính năng tải và đồng bộ trong máy quay hd qf20 mới của hãng này, và máy quay bỏ túi bloggie live mới của sony cũng có tính năng truyền trực tuyến.



*thiết kế nhỏ gọn nhưng zoom lớn*

những ống kính có khả năng zoom xa là một trong những ưu điểm lớn thường thấy trên những model máy ảnh ngắm-chụp, và năm nay, sẽ có nhiều máy ảnh tuy có kích thước rất nhỏ gọn nhưng khả năng zoom quang lớn.


canon powershot elph 520 hs.


các hãng canon, olympus và panasonic đều đã giới thiệu những model máy ảnh bỏ túi zoom lớn, độ dày chưa đến 25mm, chẳng hạn như máy ảnh canon powershot elph 520 hs có ống kính zoom quang 12x và mỏng chỉ 22mm. máy ảnh vg-160 zoom quang 10x của olympus thậm chí còn mỏng hơn (19mm), và máy ảnh panasonic lumix sz7 có cùng zoom quang 10x mỏng chỉ 23mm.


trong khi đó, máy ảnh fujifilm finepix t400 có độ dày khoảng 28mm, ống kính zoom quang 10x. model máy ảnh samsung st200 cùng kết hợp xu hướng thiết kế mỏng gọn, kết nối wi-fi và zoom quang 10x.



*hiệu năng đáng giá*
trong khi hầu hết máy ảnh và máy quay số được giới thiệu trên đây đều nhắm đến những người dùng phổ thông, cũng có một số model mới được nhắm đến những người dùng nhiều kinh nghiệm. tuy nhiên, các máy ảnh này chủ yếu thuộc dòng máy nhỏ gọn, có ống kính thay đổi được. các hãng như olympus, panasonic, samsung và sony đều đã tung ra những dòng máy này.


trong thị trường dòng máy ảnh dslr chuyên nghiệp, hãng nikon cũng vừa công bố model full-frame d4 chuyên nghiệp với mức giá đến 6.000 usd (~126 triệu đồng). với khả năng quay video full hd 1080p và chế độ chụp liên tục 10fps, dòng máy này được cho là mang lại một hiệu năng tuyệt vời trong môi trường ánh sáng yếu, với độ nhạy sáng iso có thể mở rộng lên đến 204.800 và hệ thống lấy nét tự động có thể làm việc trong các thiết lập khẩu độ hẹp.


the fujifilm x-pro 1.



máy ảnh *x-pro 1* thuộc dòng máy ảnh ống kính rời không gương lật ilc (interchangeable-lens compact) phổ thông của fujfilm, có giá đắt hơn so với các dòng máy thay đổi ống kính được của các hãng khác. x-pro 1 trang bị cảm biến ảnh cmos aps-c 16-megapixel, chỉ dùng duy nhất 1 dãy điểm ảnh để hạn chế độ méo ảnh, và hệ thống ống ngắm quang lai của model này có thể hiển thị các mức độ kỹ thuật số và dữ liệu phơi sáng ống ngắm quang. fujfilm xếp model này vào dòng máy dslr tầm trung thay vì đưa vào dòng máy không gương lật. tuy chưa công bố giá chính thức, nhưng fujfilm dự kiến giá của model này vào khoảng 1.700 usd (~35,7 triệu đồng) cho thân máy. model này sẽ được bán ra từ tháng 2/2012.


the canon powershot g1 x.



và cuối cùng, bạn cũng có thêm một lựa chọn dòng máy ống kính cố định với bộ cảm biến ảnh lớn. đó là máy ảnh canon powershot g1 x với đầy đủ các điều khiển bằng tay, chế độ chụp raw 14-bit, quay video 1080p, tích hợp bộ lọc trung tính và bộ cảm biến 14,3-megapixel. bộ cảm biến của máy nhỏ hơn bộ cảm biến aps-c, nhưng lớn hơn bộ cảm biến trong các model máy ảnh ilc. với mức giá 800 usd (~16,8 triệu đồng), model này có giá khá cao so với các máy khác cùng dòng.

*mr esc (diễn đàn tin học việt nam tổng hợp từ internet)*​*(nguồn: tổng hợp từ internet)** 79hostviet.com | tên miền quốc tế | domain | reseller domains | đại lý tên miền | hosting | reseller hosting| đại lý hosting | ssl | digital certificate |* ​

----------


## toan102

đọc xong bài này muốn mua 1 cái máy quá mà chưa để dành được tiền lịa sắp đi chơi rồi chứ , nhìn cái nào cũng kết...haizzzzzzzzzzzzz..ước mơ mua con *x-pro 1 hehehehee*

----------


## poscovn

mình cũng muốn mua máy ảnh từ lâu rồi nhưng dạo này $ hết mình thích cái máy canon powershot elph 520 hs. bao giờ mới có tiền mua đc đây

----------


## quangbds19

muốn một em quá mà chưa đủ $ bùn quá hichic

----------


## victory355

nhịn ăn nhịn tiêu nhịn mặc cùng cuồng nhiệt độ erro để lấy tiền nhấc 1 em về sài nào..nhìn mà ước ao quá haizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## sammanh

bao giờ có tầm 10 củ mới dám nhấc 1 trong số đó về..bh chỉ ngắm thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

